# my 50p Sekonda mechanical alarm watch!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

Had a nip to the bootsale this morning and found a Gold plated Sekonda mechanical alarm wacth for the Princely sum of 'alf a nicker!!

It was absolutely scruffy, The strap was bent in to shape and hardened with much DNA, I cut it off and dropped iot in the bin!! :wacko:

I have a couple more of these watches and am thinking of swapping the movement in to a steel cased one as I like steell better, Also it's in better nick!, This one runs beautifully, It's accurate and the alarm works great!!



















John


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

well done, great find.looks in great nick too, i love the colour of the lume spots on these old russians ...turquoise ?


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Darn it I never find anything like this :angry: That is a really nice looking watch, well done on the find.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great find that, I'd keep it as it is and experiment with a few straps. Enjoy.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice find; Iove boot sales for bargains like that!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks in reasonable condition and at that price you can't go wrong lol. New strap and away you go...


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Smart looking watch & a bargain, well spotted. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

very nice find. I have one of these and do like it, but the lume colour is unusual.

I'd let you double your money if you wanted to sell lol


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done seen those fetch upwards of £60.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice watch, I've been looking at mechanical alarm watches a lot recently and have recently bought a vulcain. You've landed yourself a decent watch there for an incredible price.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

thats a beautiful pick up buddy  and not even a quid!


----------



## ITAjewellery (Apr 8, 2016)

your Sekonda is made in USSR - means high quality - it's a first very important thing

second - they are in gold plated case , just change glass ( or better polish it if there is no any crack ) dial looks perfect

And the most thing is - alarm

It's a best sekonda model I ever seen - very rare and you can get a good price if you will sell your watch


----------

